# Free (or cheap) projection mapping tools...



## Scotty Cole (Jul 28, 2014)

I have searched all over the internet for a free projection mapping program for mac computer and I can't find any that will do what I need! I'm just getting my feet wet in this field, but I've got a whole illusions show that I'm doing that needs these effects to provide worthy distractions for the audience as I move on tricks... Does anyone have anything? Thank you


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 28, 2014)

Check out http://hcgilje.wordpress.com/vpt/ as a free (donate to the cause if you use it for profit) option.


----------



## DomLauria (Aug 26, 2014)

I like MadMapper ($) and VPT (free).

MadMapper is super simple and great for many kinds of projection mapping!

VPT can go pretty deep in terms of highly detailed control of how you wish to design and run your show's projections. I'm a big fan and have only touched the tip of the iceberg in that program.

http://www.madmapper.com/
http://hcgilje.wordpress.com/vpt/


----------



## videoworld82 (Sep 25, 2014)

DomLauria said:


> I like MadMapper ($) and VPT (free).
> 
> MadMapper is super simple and great for many kinds of projection mapping!
> 
> ...



VPT looks interesting. I may check that out as well.
Any recommendations for beginner tutorials on projection mapping? I'd like to dip my toes into this stuff a little and develop a small accompaniment piece to a short film for this Christmas...


----------



## DomLauria (Sep 25, 2014)

Madmapper has a tutorial section

http://www.madmapper.com/tutorials/

As does VPT

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4DBF5F8475E8F50F


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## videoworld82 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ah! Didn't know VPT had tutorials. Thanks for posting!


----------

